# P0325 -- knock sensor



## gtg162y (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey all,

I have a 98 Altima and recently the "check engine" light has come on.
I took my car to Auto zone for detectiong the error code and there were two:
P0325 -- knock sensor
P0303 -- misfire in cylinder 3.

To resolve the second prob.(P0303), I changed the spark plugs.
Since it showed me two codes, do you think the light may turn off after resolving the spark plugs prob.? That is give it some time to reset.

With P0325 what do y'all think maybe the prob.
sensor is bad? or some wiring prob.? or something else?

I would truly appreciate every help that I receive.

Amit.


----------

